# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  ربطات حجاب جديدة

## مي مؤمن

تعلمي ربط حجابك بطريق جذابة  
** *

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

تعلمي ربط حجابك بطريقة جميلة

*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تسلم أيدك يا قمر

وفى أنتظار المذيد

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تسلم أيدك يا قمر

وفى أنتظار المذيد

----------


## aynad

الربطات تحفة يا مي
و بالاخص اخر ربطة بس مش قادرة استوعبها بتتعمل ازاي
هي كذا طرحة فوق بعض و لا انا اللي مش شايفة
ودي من عندي

----------


## مي مؤمن

> الربطات تحفة يا مي
> و بالاخص اخر ربطة بس مش قادرة استوعبها بتتعمل ازاي
> هي كذا طرحة فوق بعض و لا انا اللي مش شايفة
> ودي من عندي


ازيك يا ايناد انا مبسوطة ان الربطات عجبتك بصي يا ستي اخر ربطه هي طرحتين مع بعض وبتربطي الاولى بدبوس من تححت وبتحطي التانيه فوقيها هي على فكره اسهل من الي انتي بعتاها بس بتاعتك لزيزة قوي وشكرا على مشاركتك الحلوة يا انودة

----------


## konouz

شكرا يا مى طرح تحفه بجد 
 واحل حاجه فيهم البساطه والرقه 
الف شكر يا جميل واتمنى المزيد 

صحيح ايناد هنفضل نعلمك لغايه امتى دة لفه سهله موت اوكى ياام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مي مؤمن

> شكرا يا مى طرح تحفه بجد 
> واحل حاجه فيهم البساطه والرقه 
> الف شكر يا جميل واتمنى المزيد 
> 
> صحيح ايناد هنفضل نعلمك لغايه امتى دة لفه سهله موت اوكى ياام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


والله معاكي حق مفيش فايدة فيها مش عارفه هنفضل نعلمها لامتى وكويس انها عجبتك يا كنوز وربنا يصبرنا على ايناد هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*انشاء الله تلتزم جميع البنات والستات بالحجاب  ومن يتفضل منهن يلنزم بالنقاب  *

----------


## مي مؤمن

**

**

**



**


















إضغطــوا ع الصــورة لتروها بحجمهــا الطبيعــــى




ويا رب تنال اعجابكم .......

----------


## مي مؤمن

> *انشاء الله تلتزم جميع البنات والستات بالحجاب ومن يتفضل منهن يلنزم بالنقاب  *


انشاء الله يارب وشكرا على مرورك الرقيق يا سيف الدين

----------


## مي مؤمن



----------


## مي مؤمن



----------


## mshmsh73

حلوين جدا تسلم ايديك

----------


## مي مؤمن

> حلوين جدا تسلم ايديك


شكرا لمرورك يا مشمش وتعلقيك

----------


## boukybouky

مجموعة أشكال لربطات الحجاب جميلة بجد 

و طرق الشرح ايضاً ممتازة و لو اني بفضل اشوفهم

و اعدلي بتاع ساعتين اجرب و في الآخر ارجع لربطتي التقليدية  :: 

الف شكر لك يا مي و شكراً لغضافتك يا إيناد تسلم إيدكم

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوين جداااااااا تسلم ايادك 

ولو ان فيه حاجات صعبة وانا عن نفسى مش بعرف اعمل حاجة غير الربطة العادية بس على فكرة بقى اللى محلى الربطات البنت اللى بتعملها هههههههههه

تسلم ايادكي ا جميل حلوين خالص

----------


## مي مؤمن

> حلوين جداااااااا تسلم ايادك 
> 
> ولو ان فيه حاجات صعبة وانا عن نفسى مش بعرف اعمل حاجة غير الربطة العادية بس على فكرة بقى اللى محلى الربطات البنت اللى بتعملها هههههههههه
> 
> تسلم ايادكي ا جميل حلوين خالص


مرسي يا دكتوره على تعليقك وزقك بصي لو عايزة تغيري في الربطات اقعدي جربيها كتير قدام المرايه لغاية ما تظبط وحدة وتليق على وشك بس انتي باين معندكيش وقت يا دكتوره علشان كدة بتستسهلي الربطات العاديه  بس عايزة اقولك التغيير في الربطات بحلي كل البنات بزات لو كانت ليقه على وشها جربي وقوليلي بعد ما تجربي وربنا يوفقك عقبال ما تبقي صحبة مستشفى كبيره ونتعالج عندك يا دكتوره نسيبه

----------


## مي مؤمن

> مجموعة أشكال لربطات الحجاب جميلة بجد 
> 
> و طرق الشرح ايضاً ممتازة و لو اني بفضل اشوفهم
> 
> و اعدلي بتاع ساعتين اجرب و في الآخر ارجع لربطتي التقليدية 
> 
> الف شكر لك يا مي و شكراً لغضافتك يا إيناد تسلم إيدكم
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،


يبقى خليكي في القديمه احسن هههههههههههههههههههه ما توجعيش دماغك لاانتي ولا ايناد هههههههههه بس حاولي صدقيني بتغير شكل الوش وبتحلي لو كانت ربطه لاقيه على وشك ومع لبسك بتبقى تحفه وشكرا على مرورك وردك الرقيق والخفيف لكي مني ارق تحيه   ::h::

----------


## ##هدى##

ربطات شيك وأنيقة كلها
شكرا يا مى
جزاك الله خيرا
وأدخلك الله الجنه

----------


## مي مؤمن

> ربطات شيك وأنيقة كلها
> شكرا يا مى
> جزاك الله خيرا
> وأدخلك الله الجنه


شكرا يا هدى ربنا يخليكي وشكرا على زوقك ومرورك الرقيق

----------


## زوزو عادل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ربطات جميله جدااااااااا يا مى والله
بس صعبه شويه
انا عاوزه اعرف طرق للف الحجاب على الاسدال
طرق مختلف يعنى
وجزاكم الله كل الخير والثواب

----------


## طالبة علم

*تسلمي وتسلم مواضيعك*
*والجميل انها كلها* 
*محترمة ومش مبهرجة*

----------


## أم سماء

مشاء الله اختيار راااااااااااااااائع

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

تسلم أيدك يا مى 
أول مجموعة عجبتنى جدا جدا

ودى أكتر صورة عجبتنى

----------


## جوليا

حلوين جدا تسلم ايديك

----------


## basbosa_84

يسلمو هاليدان ربطات كتير حلوه

----------


## andalusian

شكرا كتيير على الربطات الشيك دى،وعلى فكرةانا عضوة جديدة و سعيدة جدا بانضمامى لكم

----------


## nmeh61

انا معجبة جدا باشكال الترح واحب ان اشكرك عليها

----------


## nmeh61

فى اننتظار الجديد و لكى كل الشكر و التحيات

----------


## اوركيدا



----------


## ام نوران

الله يبارك لك مش بس الربطات حلوة ده كل شئ فى المنتدى رائع انا عضوة جديدة من يومين بس ومبهورة جدا

----------


## MARWA AHMED

ميرسى بجد اكتر من رائع

وكمان طريقه شرحهم رائعه

----------


## nmeh61

نشكرك على الربطات الجديدة الرائعة

----------


## زهــــراء

مي حبيبتي ميرسي على المجهود الجميل ده ..
كلهم حلوين اوي لكن اول مجموعة بعتقد الوانها متناسقة اكتر وبتمثل الحجاب على اصوله ..
ميرسي ياقمر وربنا يوفقك ..
دمتي في امان الله ..

----------


## elemairy1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. يا اخواننا انا جمعت كل الطرح اللى فى البيت وقعدت اجرب الخطوات بالمللى كما هو مبين بالشرح وكل مره خير اللهم اجعله خير الاقى النتيجه ان دماغى بقت كبييييييييييييييره جدا من كتر اللفات بتاعة الطرح عليها ::hop::   ::uff::  انا تعببببببببببببببببببببببببت  :Ouch:  انا طالبه من الله ولا يكتر على الله ان حد يبعت لى ربطه طرحه بسيييييييطه وجديده  ::  وشكرا. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------


## rerry

shakran 3ala al lafat al ra23h

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع جميل مي
والأجمل
أن صور الربطات لسه شغاله
تسلم ايدك
 :y:  :y:

----------


## loly_h

*مى حبيبتـــى



جميلة الربطات مــــــــى

تسلم إيدك على الصور

لكن للأسف دايما بافشل فيهم

وموش عارفة غير 3 او 4 لفات بس

لكن بردو المحاولات قائمة

وشكرا بيبتـــــى ...*

----------

